# Specific type of hash



## AuToFiRE (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, I am new here at MP, Im AuToFiRE. This is my Introduction mixed in with a question.

As I was saying, I recently discovered that marijuana helps with my severe depression, severe paranoia, chronic pain and autism(so if im very bad at describing things its my autism), and ive been gathering up a lot of crystal. And I want to make beautiful and amazing hash for my mother as thanks for everything and letting me smoke it in the house and whatnot. 

I know there are many different types and characteristics of hash and grades so I will describe the hash she likes. Black hash  that gives a very good body buzz with a warming sensation, a beautiful smooth taste, and still soft even after months. 

I wont be making super large amounts of it at a time, just small increments of 1-5grams each time. So I ask of The awesome members here on MP to give me as specific of a recipe as possible, time is not an issue in preparation (so if there is a aging process it doesnt matter)

Thank you for everything in advance


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

look up how to make bubble hash.  it is the easiest and safest way to make hash medicine.


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2011)

AuToFiRE said:
			
		

> Hello, I am new here at MP, Im AuToFiRE. This is my Introduction mixed in with a question.
> 
> As I was saying, I recently discovered that marijuana helps with my severe depression, severe paranoia, chronic pain and autism(so if im very bad at describing things its my autism), and ive been gathering up a lot of crystal. And I want to make beautiful and amazing hash for my mother as thanks for everything and letting me smoke it in the house and whatnot.
> 
> ...



check the "stickies" right here in the "Hash" area...


----------



## Locked (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes the stickies are your friends.....I hve made Bubble Hash and Iso hash myself....also recently made canna butter.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

AuToFiRE said:
			
		

> .... and ive been gathering up a lot of crystal....



When you say that you are gathering crystals, doo you mean that you are just gathering together kief?


----------

